
WeWork scrambles to remove office phone booths after cancer-causing agent found - fortran77
https://www.wraltechwire.com/2019/10/25/wework-scrambles-to-remove-office-phone-booths-after-cancer-causing-agent-found/
======
cnst
This is not really news; it's been all over the news like a week ago; Raleigh
is just late to the party.

